# [EVDL] A Picaxe based open source BMS



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Over on the UK Battery Vehicle Society forum several of us have ben working
hard on an open source BMS for various types of cells using an easily basic
programmable Picaxe 08M - PIC12F683 chip.

There are several flavours of board/design including analogue mode and
digital mode Slaves with a Master board and video display module. It's a
work in progress but is already running in one vehicle, nearly ready for
mine and being adapted by others for pb cells. All the updates appear on
this thread, it's 26 pages long but worth reading to see the development and
ideas as they have come along. Perhaps members on here may be able to
contribute to the discussions. Regards Peter UK (Ex Solarvan)

http://batteryvehiclesociety.org.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1245
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/A-Picaxe-based-open-source-BMS-tp19826172p19826172.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

